# Sig Mosquito Sport - first-fire



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Well. Awesome day at the range with my gf. I bought her a Sig Mosquito Sport. I found as many negative reports on it as positive, so I decided to go for it. We went for the day (and what beautiful weather here in the Great White North - sunny and 8 degrees C).

First, I have to say it felt SO GOOD to throw a ton of 7.62 downrange with my CZ-858. Damn I hadn't fired that in a while. Indeed, a red dot 2 x 39 is pushing the limit at 100 yards, but everything was in a 11-inch diameter circle, which, as a soldier, is centre-of-mass, and is fine by me.

I put 200 rounds of el cheapo Blazer 9mm through Mr. Smith. It's the aluminum case 9mm, and the M&P had my first FTF (only once), ever. One in 200 rounds, and I've fired about 6 or 700 through it, but that's what you get for using cheap ammo.

Put 20 rounds through the Show-Stopper. I had problems with one magazine the last time. I disassembled both and thoroughly cleaned them, and then forgot which one was the bad one. I put 10 rounds of .50AE through each to find the bad one, and of course the Eagle fired all of them flawlessly, lol. Ain't that always the way.

Anyways, to the point. I bought the Sig Mosquito Sport. I got it at an amazing price, and it feels really good. Almost exactly like my M&P 9mm, but a tad smaller. It is built well, is weighted nose-heavy, and has a beautiful trigger action, IMHO.

I did not buy the CCI mini-mags, as recommended. I had no time. That being said, I'm ex-army, and I wanted to see what kind of punishment this pistol could take. I first tried Blazer .22LR, but these were leadheads. Not copper-jacketed. I figured this was possibly the worst ammo I could fire in this pistol, so I went for it. I put over 200 rounds through it. I would have to say I started experiencing FTF at around the 150 mark, say 2 in 10. By the time I hit over 200, firing the lead really gummed the poor thing up. The slide would only half-rack, or it would not slide forward, etc. The ammo was really bad. I then switched to some Winchester FMJ, but it was too late. The Winchester wouldn't even fire. 10 rounds, 8 FTF. But I must say the cheap Blazer aluminum case, lead projectile ammo - the Sig fired flawlessly for probably the first 100 rounds before having problems. I can't begrudge it. I put the worst ammo you can for a semi through it, and it fired without issue for the first hour. Then the poor girl had enough, and I experienced the slide issues. I'm guessing it was because of the lead.

I've ordered some CCI Blazer mini-mags, as is recommended, both 36 and 40 grain varieties. Once they come in, I'll report on how it goes.

Cannon


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a mosquito as my first handgun. Picked it and my permit up on 2/28/13. That weekend, I took it to the range with 20+ year old CCI mini mags. It worked without a flaw thru the first 200. After that the slide got sluggish and I had a few fail to feeds, but it fired every round. I put a few drops of oil on the slide and it was better, but I called it a day t at 250 or so. I cleaned, oiled and greased and the next outing made about 250 before the slide thing happened again. Field stripped, wiped the rails, greased and back to flawless for another 200 or so. I've got nothing bad to say about this little gem. Ive shot a few Remington mags without a flaw, buzzed a few thunderbolts thru it. Trigger gets better the more I shoot it, sights are great. I shoot 4" groups at 7-10 yards and I can religiously put em on a 12" at 25 yards!


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Buh. I just finished cleaning it. I will NEVER put leadheads through it ever again. Lets forget we had this conversation, lol. I cleaned the hell out of it, and now it actions like a whole new gun. I wish I took pictures of what the inside of my Smith looked like, firing FMJ's, vs leadheads out of the Sig. Let's just say one gun took 15 minutes to clean & oil, and the other one took 45. I'll let you guess which was which.

Cannon


----------

